# qt5-gui error



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2014)

x11-toolkits/qt5-gui exits with:

```
usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/c++ -c -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_EVDEV -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_DBUS -DQT_FONTCONFIG -DQT_FREETYPE -DQT_GLIB -DQT_IMAGEFORMAT_PNG -DQT_OPENGL -DQT_SHAPE -DQT_XCB -DQT_XKB -DQT_XKBCOMMON -DQT_XRENDER -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_BUILD_PLATFORMSUPPORT_LIB -DQT_BUILDING_QT -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_DEPRECATED_WARNINGS -DQT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_BEFORE=0x050000 -DQ_FONTCONFIGDATABASE -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_DBUS_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I. -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I../3rdparty/atspi2 -Ilinuxaccessibility -I../../include -I../../include/QtPlatformSupport -I../../include/QtPlatformSupport/5.2.1 -I../../include/QtPlatformSupport/5.2.1/QtPlatformSupport -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtGui/5.2.1 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtGui/5.2.1/QtGui -I/usr/local/include/qt5 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtDBus -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtGui -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/5.2.1 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/5.2.1/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/qt5 -I/usr/local/include -o .obj/qgenericunixeventdispatcher.o eventdispatchers/qgenericunixeventdispatcher.cpp
In file included from eventdispatchers/qgenericunixeventdispatcher_p.h:56,
                 from eventdispatchers/qgenericunixeventdispatcher.cpp:42:
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qglobal.h:1008:4: error: #error "You must build your code with position independent code if Qt was built with -reduce-relocations. " "Compile your code with -fPIC or -fPIE."
In file included from /usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-g++/qplatformdefs.h:47,
                 from eventdispatchers/qunixeventdispatcher.cpp:42:
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qglobal.h:1008:4: error: #error "You must build your code with position independent code if Qt was built with -reduce-relocations. " "Compile your code with -fPIC or -fPIE."
*** [.obj/qgenericunixeventdispatcher.o] Error code 1
*** [.obj/qunixeventdispatcher.o] Error code 1
2 errors
*** [post-build] Error code 2
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 3, 2014)

Last attempt to compile this was successful. I don't really know what I am changed. Only I use clang34 instead of clang33 but I think this will not matter.


----------

